
My First Calculator.py - LyalinDotCom
https://github.com/AceLewis/my_first_calculator.py/blob/master/my_first_calculator.py
======
consultutah
I pray that you generated that with a perl script. ;)

------
norsec0de
Thanks mate, I haven't had a good belly-laugh in weeks!

